# Il dolore era troppo grande per poterlo sopportare



## Maximus99

Il dolore era troppo grande per poterlo sopportare o poter essere sopportato?
Si possono usare in modo più o meno equivalente?
Basandomi sulla forma esplicita, mi verrebbe facile con la seconda:
"Troppo grande perché potesse essere sopportato"

Mentre nel primo caso non riesco a vedere un soggetto che possa sopportare questo dolore, nemmeno con una costruzione esplicita equivalente.
Mi suona quasi come se fosse il dolore a compiere l'azione stessa di sopportare qualcosa/qualcuno.
Una frase in cui vedrei bene il clitico lo, sarebbe:
"Ormai sei troppo grande per poterlo fare"
Qui si ha una chiara constatazione del fatto che il soggetto, colui che è troppo grande, (lui) non lo possa fare.
Mi sbaglio oppure è solo una mia interpretazione sbagliata della frase?
"A me sembra troppo grande per poterlo sopportare"
Qui c'è un soggetto logica e mi suona già più scorrevole.
Credo di aver letto frasi come quella del titolo abbastanza frequentemente, ma mi sembra un po' ambigua, sinceramente.
Voi che dite?


----------



## ohbice

Il dolore era troppo grande per potere essere sopportato è ugualmente ambigua come frase, ed è più pesante (almeno al mio orecchio). 
In tutte e due i casi l'ambiguità viene sciolta dal contesto, immagino che una frase così possa esistere sola soletta soltanto in un forum di lingue ;-)


----------



## Armodio

Intanto, a mio avviso, siamo in presenza di una proposizione _di adeguatezza_, ovvero né una finale né una consecutiva canoniche. 
Comunque sia, nel costrutto implicito entrambe le soluzioni sono accettabili, attenendoci alle seguenti _concessioni_ alla più ortodossa e consueta prassi dell'identità di soggetti tra reggente e subordinata: 

1) è sufficiente che il soggetto della subordinata corrisponda al soggetto logico della reggente.

2) è sufficiente che il soggetto della reggente sia uno degli argomenti della subordinata (il nostro caso: _*dolore*... poter*lo* sopportare..._ ) o, viceversa, che l'infinito riprenda in funzione di soggetto un complemento indiretto della sovrordinata (ipotesi:_ ce ne andammo *con* in cuore un *dolore* troppo grande per/da (*poter*) *lasciarci* indifferenti_) 

3) il costrutto implicito è accettato se l'infinito ha un soggetto generico (volendo, anche qui possiamo far rientrare il nostro esempio: ..._da poterlo sopportare=perché *X* potesse sopportarlo)_

Spero sia d'aiuto. Del resto, non garantisco la completezza o l'assoluta irreprensibilità della gamma elencata.


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Armodio, per la definizione ''proposizione di adeguatezza'' che finora non faceva parte delle mie nozioni;  in effetti, io avrei classificato la subordinata in questione come una (speciale) consecutiva. L' ''adeguatezza'' rappresenta un concetto molto più preciso.
Concordo sulle regole/condizioni che hai elencato, e trovo la n°3 particolarmente convincente - e già facente parte delle mie ''conoscenze''.


----------



## Maximus99

Armodio said:


> Intanto, a mio avviso, siamo in presenza di una proposizione _di adeguatezza_, ovvero né una finale né una consecutiva canoniche.
> Comunque sia, nel costrutto implicito entrambe le soluzioni sono accettabili, attenendoci alle seguenti _concessioni_ alla più ortodossa e consueta prassi dell'identità di soggetti tra reggente e subordinata:
> 
> 1) è sufficiente che il soggetto della subordinata corrisponda al soggetto logico della reggente.
> 
> 2) è sufficiente che il soggetto della reggente sia uno degli argomenti della subordinata (il nostro caso: _*dolore*... poter*lo* sopportare..._ ) o, viceversa, che l'infinito riprenda in funzione di soggetto un complemento indiretto della sovrordinata (ipotesi:_ ce ne andammo *con* in cuore un *dolore* troppo grande per/da (*poter*) *lasciarci* indifferenti_)
> 
> 3) il costrutto implicito è accettato se l'infinito ha un soggetto generico (volendo, anche qui possiamo far rientrare il nostro esempio: ..._da poterlo sopportare=perché *X* potesse sopportarlo)_
> 
> Spero sia d'aiuto. Del resto, non garantisco la completezza o l'assoluta irreprensibilità della gamma elencata.


"Il dolore era troppo grande da poterlo sopportare" non dovrebbe essere senza complemento oggetto?
Penso a:
"Questa è facile/troppo facile da fare"
Magari questa è una costruzione diversa e probabilmente potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> non dovrebbe essere senza complemento oggetto?


Farei una distinzione tra 'da' e 'per':  'da' non richiede complemento oggetto in queste frasi implicite, 'per' lo richiede:
- questa è troppo facile da fare 
- questa è troppo facile per fare
- questa è troppo facile per farla/poterla fare
- il dolore era troppo grande da sopportare
- il dolore era troppo grande per sopportare
- il dolore era troppo grande per sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare.

Con 'da' l'infinito (anche se in forma attiva) ha un significato passivo: da fare = (tale) da essere fatto.
(È solo l'uso italiano (ma anche di altre lingue) che lascia l'infinito all'attivo).

Grammatici migliori di me forse sapranno dare una spiegazione più esauriente.
-


----------



## Fulvio Iommelli

A parte che io parlerei di intensità di dolore e non di dimensioni, dunque "dolore forte" (e non grande), a mio avviso le due opzioni citate non funzionano entrambe proprio nel loro complesso dato che - abbreviando anche - semplicemente "il dolore era insopportabile" funziona molto meglio.


----------



## ohbice

Che grande non possa esprimere, tra le altre cose, un'intensità mi giunge nuova. 
Ma siamo fuori tema, sarà per un altro thread.


----------



## Armodio

Fulvio, un po' riduttiva e sfuggente come risposta tecnica ad un preciso quesito sintattico.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> il costrutto implicito è accettato se l'infinito ha un soggetto generico (volendo, anche qui possiamo far rientrare il nostro esempio: ..._da poterlo sopportare=perché *X* potesse sopportarlo_


Potremmo anche dire che la frase ha un valore impersonale ed equivale a "perché si potesse sopportarlo".


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> "perché si potesse sopportar*lo*"


...o "perché si potesse sopportare"? 


ohbice said:


> l'ambiguità viene sciolta dal contesto


"I mariti si mettono a cucinare": dentro un pentolone, con sale e prezzemolo?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> o "perché si potesse sopportare"?


o ''perché lo si potesse sopportare''. 

La zuppa era troppo calda perché la si potesse sorbire subito. 
La zuppa era troppo calda perché si potesse sorbire subito
La zuppa era troppo calda perché si potesse sorbirla subito. 

Senza il pronome-oggetto la frase suona (al mio orecchio) incompleta e non del tutto corretta. Potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Fulvio Iommelli

ohbice said:


> Che grande non possa esprimere, tra le altre cose, un'intensità mi giunge nuova.
> Ma siamo fuori tema, sarà per un altro thread.


Il dizionario Garzanti porta 53 sinonimi di "grande", tranne "intenso". Un saluto.


----------



## bearded

''Un grande dolore'' mi sembra che sia un'espressione italiana correttissima.
Vedi anche Google Books Ngram Viewer.


----------



## ohbice

Dal vocabolario Treccani: "Con riferimento alla forza, all’intensità e sim.: _gran rumore_, _gran confusione_, _gran silenzio_; _una gran luce_; _un grand’urlo_; _accogliere con grandi applausi_, _con gran fischi_; _gridare a gran voce_; _scoppiare in un gran pianto_; _esser di grande aiuto_; _essere in gran faccende_; _avrei una gran voglia di dirgliene quattro_; _avere gran fame_, _gran sete_, _gran sonno_; _con gran piacere_, _con gran zelo_, _con gran rabbia_; _gli voleva un gran bene_; _ci vuole una gran pazienza_;".

grande in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## lorenzos

Dal Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana a.v.


----------



## Maximus99

"Ci sono i figli Figli a cui badare/dover badare"
"È Un luogo in cui poter andare a pesca"


È una costruzione impersonale/passiva?

Spesso queste costruzioni sottintendono verbi servili come poter, dover eccetera
Quale soggetto sottintende la parte implicita della frase? Non dovrebbe essere lo stesso della principale?
Nella frase "Ho dei bambini a cui badare"
la relativa implicita corrisponde a me medesimo, ovvero sono io ad aver dei bambini a cui dover badare.
Non mi pare neanche in questo che corrisponda al soggetto della frase, ovvero "i bambini".
Non potrei dire, penso, frasi come:
"Non ci sono persone a cui potermi rivolgere"
Perché semplicemente ci sarebbero soggetti diversi.
Ma:
"A cui mi posso rivolgere'

Mi viene il dubbio perché si dice  sicuramente :
"Quel momenti in cui ci si deve rilassare"
Che è una costruzione impersonale
Ma forse anche:
"Quei momenti in cui dovercisi rilassare"
Mi sembra strano perché il si impersonale corrisponde ad un soggetto e nelle frasi implicite non viene chiaramente espresso/non si può esprimere, ma lo si può estrapolare e capire magari dalla frase principale.
Sono abbastanza confuso 😕


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> Spesso queste costruzioni...


Spesso queste costruzioni sono idiomatiche, anche se possono apparire sgrammaticate ad una precisa analisi.
In questo senso è meglio impararle dall'uso attuale, senza porsi troppe domande. 

Circa i tuoi esempi:
- ho dei bambini a cui badare (il soggetto logico è ''io'', sottinteso è il verbo ''debbo'' - debbo badare)
- ci sono bambini a cui badare (suona impersonale: a cui si deve badare)
- non ci sono persone a cui potermi rivolgere (la frase suona del tutto normale/corretta: vuol dire ''a cui io possa rivolgermi'';
   il cambio di soggetto è ammesso. Impersonale sarebbe ''...a cui potersi rivolgere'': soggetto indefinito con ''si'' riflessivo)
- quei momenti in cui ci si deve rilassare (frase corretta): ''ci si'' è usato secondo la regola grammaticale al posto di ''si si'' (primo si      soggetto impersonale, secondo si riflessivo)
- i momenti in cui doversi rilassare (frase corretta. ''In cui dover_ci_si'' è sbagliato perché qui ''ci'' sarebbe la ripetizione di ''in       cui'',   e quindi non va usato.

Questo è un ''settore'' abbastanza complesso della lingua italiana, ed è comprensibile che non sia facile per gli stranieri raccapezzar_visi_.


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> - i momenti in cui doversi rilassare (frase corretta. ''In cui dover_ci_si'' è sbagliato perché qui ''ci'' sarebbe la ripetizione di ''in       cui'',   e quindi non va usato.


Ci si deve è la combinazione di un soggetto impersonale e uno riflessivo, giusto?
Ci si deve rilassare= Noi ci dobbiamo rilassare
Dovrebbe essere più o meno questo, il senso, suppongo.
Mi chiedo come mai, quando si parla di costruzione implicita, il si impersonale (soggetto) non possa essere espresso.
Insomma la domanda è:
In cui dovercisi rilassare non potrebbe essere visto come "in cui ci si deve rilassare'?

Forse qui entriamo in un altro campo della grammatica Italiana e forse sarebbero meglio aprire un altro thread.
Il fatto è che, se non sbaglio, ma magari sì, il soggetto che nell'implicita viene omesso ("Spero di arrivare) forse potrebbe essere espresso.

Un paio di esempi:
"Lo faccio per avere io qualcosa"= lo faccio perché io abbia qualcosa.
Qui  il soggetto è facoltativo, non è un elemento nuovo/marcato e si vuole parlare dell'azione in sé, lasciando al soggetto la facoltà di essere espresso o meno 
Chiaramente non serve esprimerlo, perché sappiamo bene quello che succede.
In una frase semplice avviene lo stesso magari
"Mangio la pasta"
qui è una scelta facoltativa, perché l'Italiano, a differenza di altre lingue, lascia libera scelta in questo senso.


"Lo faccio per avere qualcosa io"
Qui il soggetto è marcato e si vuole far capire che io sono a farlo e, soprattutto, voglio che sia il sottoscritto ad avere qualcosa.

Insomma, sulla base di queste supposizioni (ci tengo a precisare che lo siano e altrimenti non avrei questi dubbi) stavo cercando di mettere sullo stesso piano grammaticale "ci si deve rilassare" e "dovercisi rilassare" come costruzione implicita ed esplicita l'una dell'altra.
Insomma, probabilmente mi sto sbagliando, però più che chiedere non si può fare.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> Mi chiedo come mai, quando si parla di costruzione implicita, il si impersonale (soggetto) non possa essere espresso.


Costruzione implicita significa che il verbo è all'infinito.  I pronomi-soggetto si possono usare solo nei modi finiti, quindi né con gli infiniti né coi gerundi né coi participi.

È consigliabile che noi andiamo al mare/è consigliabile che si vada al mare
È consigliabile (per noi)  andare al mare

Coi verbi riflessivi:
È consigliabile che noi ci laviamo / è consigliabile che ci si lavi
È consigliabile (per noi) lavarci.

Come vedi, nelle frasi implicite non c'è spazio per un pronome-soggetto, né personale né impersonale.
''Per noi'' è naturalmente un complemento, non un soggetto.

Se vuoi approfondire questo argomento, secondo me devi davvero aprire un nuovo thread, perché qui siamo già ''fuori tema''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> si impersonale (soggetto)


In italiano le frasi impersonali non hanno  soggetto. Il "si"  fa parte del predicato.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> In italiano le frasi impersonali non hanno soggetto.


Parlare del ''si'' impersonale come di un soggetto è in realtà inesatto ma rappresenta solo una semplificazione utile a scopi funzionali: quel ''si'' nella costruzione della frase funge da soggetto ovvero tiene il luogo di un soggetto logico:
si dice = la gente dice/tutti dicono...


----------



## lorenzos

Maximus99 said:


> stavo cercando di mettere sullo stesso piano grammaticale "ci si deve rilassare" e "dovercisi rilassare" come costruzione implicita ed esplicita l'una dell'altra.


Non puoi:
- "ci si deve rilassare" = si deve rilassarsi / ci dobbiamo rilassare / dobbiamo rilassarci (ci pron. personale)
- "dovercisi rilassare" = doversi/doverci rilassare là / in quel posto ci dobbiamo rilassare (ci avv. locativo)
Ad esempio:
- "ci si deve lavare" = si deve lavarsi;
- "dovercisi lavare" = doversi/doverci lavare in quel bagno piccolissimo.
--------------


Maximus99 said:


> ci tengo a precisare che lo siano sono*,* e altrimenti non avrei questi dubbi


"che lo sono" oppure "come lo siano". (complimenti per il tuo italiano  )


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Parlare del ''si'' impersonale come di un soggetto è in realtà inesatto ma rappresenta solo una semplificazione utile a scopi funzionali


Per me è una semplificazione fuorviante per chi vuole comprendere bene la lingua italiana. In altre lingue i verbi impersonali hanno comunque  un soggetto generico espresso, in italiano no.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me è una semplificazione fuorviante per chi vuole comprendere bene la lingua italiana.


Ok, ma allora per favore fornisci tu a Maximus una spiegazione (il più possibile semplice e comprensibile) della ragione per cui gli infiniti (frasi implicite) non ammettono la presenza del ''si'' impersonale.  La mia regoletta (con gli infiniti non può esserci un pronome-soggetto, né personale né impersonale) non mi sembra tanto fuorviante: la terminologia non sarà del tutto esatta, ma la regola è funzionale e facilmente comprensibile.
È poi del tutto vero che il nostro ''si'' impersonale non corrisponde ai soggetti impersonali di altre lingue (on/man...) ovvero non svolge la stessa funzione?


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Ok, ma allora per favore fornisci tu a Maximus una spiegazione (il più possibile semplice e comprensibile) della ragione per cui gli infiniti (frasi implicite) non ammettono la presenza del ''si'' impersonale.


Non capisco il senso della domanda. L'infinito è già impersonale di per sé.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> L'infinito è già impersonale di per sé.


Questa è una spiegazione accettabile - magari un po' lapidaria per uno straniero!   
Io che cosa ho scritto? ''Con gli infiniti non può esserci un pronome soggetto, né personale _né impersonale_''. (So che quest'ultima parte non ti piace, ma è conforme al mio ''inesatto''  #22).  In fondo non diciamo cose molto diverse.


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> Costruzione implicita significa che il verbo è all'infinito.  I pronomi-soggetto si possono usare solo nei modi finiti, quindi né con gli infiniti né coi gerundi né coi participi.
> 
> È consigliabile che noi andiamo al mare/è consigliabile che si vada al mare
> È consigliabile (per noi)  andare al mare
> 
> Coi verbi riflessivi:
> È consigliabile che noi ci laviamo / è consigliabile che ci si lavi
> È consigliabile (per noi) lavarci.
> 
> Come vedi, nelle frasi implicite non c'è spazio per un pronome-soggetto, né personale né impersonale.
> ''Per noi'' è naturalmente un complemento, non un soggetto.
> 
> Se vuoi approfondire questo argomento, secondo me devi davvero aprire un nuovo thread, perché qui siamo già ''fuori tema''.


Quindi, se ho capito bene frasi come queste sono sbagliate:
"Lo faccio per vincere io"
"Dopo essere uscito io/dopo essere io uscito"
"non penso di poter io dare di più"
"Arrivato io alla stazione"
"Nell'arrivare io in ritardo"
"Non sapendo io che dire"
In effetti avrebbe senso perché il pronome è sottinteso, però non sono proprio frasi di mia invezione,  o meglio, alcune sono sicuro di averle sentite.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> se ho capito bene frasi come queste sono sbagliate


In certi casi la presenza del pronome-soggetto si può  eccezionalmente ammettere anche coi modi ''infiniti'': specialmente nelle contrapposizioni, nelle enfatizzazioni o quando altrimenti non si capisce qual è il soggetto:
- lo faccio per vincere io (''io'' sarebbe superfluo, ma si può ammettere per sottolineare che 'io' debbo essere il vincitore, non altri)
- dopo essere uscito io/dopo essere io uscito (la prima frase forse è ammissibile quando vi è incertezza su chi sia uscito - però sarebbe più corretta la formulazione ''dopo che sono/ero uscito io'' - , la seconda frase suona errata)
- non penso di poter io dare di più (''io'' sarebbe superfluo, ma si può ammettere per enfatizzare 'io' e non altri - con opportuna intonazione - ma sarebbe meglio formulare la frase diversamente)
- arrivato io alla stazione (frase che può essere giusta in un determinato contesto, ad es. ''arrivato io alla stazione, ecco che cominciò a piovere'' , ma sarebbe meglio formulare la frase diversamente)
- nell'arrivare io in ritardo ( si direbbe solo molto raramente, la frase suona errata )
- non sapendo io che dire (la frase può essere giusta in un determinato contesto: ad es.''non sapendo io che dire, anche tutti gli altri tacquero)''.



Maximus99 said:


> In effetti avrebbe senso perché il pronome è sottinteso


In effetti tutte queste frasi - costruite appositamente per verificarne la possibilità grammaticale - suonano forzate e poco idiomatiche (quando non errate).


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> Farei una distinzione tra 'da' e 'per':  'da' non richiede complemento oggetto in queste frasi implicite, 'per' lo richiede:
> - questa è troppo facile da fare
> - questa è troppo facile per fare
> - questa è troppo facile per farla/poterla fare
> - il dolore era troppo grande da sopportare
> - il dolore era troppo grande per sopportare
> - il dolore era troppo grande per sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare.
> 
> Con 'da' l'infinito (anche se in forma attiva) ha un significato passivo: da fare = (tale) da essere fatto.
> (È solo l'uso italiano (ma anche di altre lingue) che lascia l'infinito all'attivo).
> 
> Grammatici migliori di me forse sapranno dare una spiegazione più esauriente.
> -


Mi scuso se rispolvero questa vecchia discussione.
In poche parole, il "da", a differenza del "per", non richiede un complemento oggetto, come appunto avevo sospettato e anche chiesto (#5).
Non ci sono casi, però, in cui la preposizione "da" debba avere un complemento oggetto obbligatoriamente?
Per esempio:
"Mario era troppo grande da sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare".
Non so a cosa sia dovuto, ma penso che giochino un ruolo fondamentale I soggetti della frase, perché negli esempi precedenti avevamo un soggetto ad inizio (il dolore) seguito da un soggetto generico espresso in modo velato  dalla costruzione "da+infinito" ( da poter sopportare= perché/affinché soggetto "X" potesse sopportarlo) e quindi non sarebbe stato _*corretto *_inserire il complemento oggetto.
Qui invece abbiamo un unico soggetto, ovvero "Mario".
Spero di non aver sbagliato e mi scuso se riapro questa discussione che era ormai conclusa.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Maximus99 e scusa se mi intrometto. Faccio un po' di fatica a seguirti (ma la colpa non è tua ) però ti dico che
"_Mario era troppo grande da sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare_"
non è buon italiano. Puoi invece dire:
_- Mario era tanto/così forte da sopportarlo.
- Mario era troppo noioso da sopportare._


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> "_Mario era troppo grande da sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare_"
> non è buon italiano. Puoi invece dire:
> _- Mario era tanto/così forte da sopportarlo.
> - Mario era troppo noioso da sopportare._


Faccio notare che nel primo caso Mario sopporta mentre nel secondo è (o meglio non è) sopportato. Infatti nel secondo caso "da sopportare" equivale al passivo "per essere sopportato", il che esclude l'utilizzo del complemento oggetto.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> "Mario era troppo grande da sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare"


Questo esempio sembra anche a me scorretto - o almeno non idiomatico. Inoltre mi appare anche ambiguo, specialmente nella seconda formulazione (''Mario era troppo grande da poterlo sopportare'' significa ...perché lui potesse sopportare ciò - oppure significa ...perché altri potessero sopportare Mario?)
Le due alternative proposte da lorenzos sono valide, rispettivamente nei due significati.

--incrociato con Pietruzzo--


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @Maximus99 e scusa se mi intrometto. Faccio un po' di fatica a seguirti (ma la colpa non è tua ) però ti dico che
> "_Mario era troppo grande da sopportarlo/poterlo sopportare_"
> non è buon italiano. Puoi invece dire:
> _- Mario era tanto/così forte da sopportarlo.
> - Mario era troppo noioso da sopportare._


Correggo l'esempio scrivendo invece:
"Mario era troppo occupato da poterlo sopportare"
Nel senso che non aveva tempo.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> "Mario era troppo occupato da poterlo sopportare"


Scusa, ma questa frase è incomprensibile.  Di sicuro ci vorrebbe 'per' al posto di 'da', ma anche con 'per' la frase è ambigua.

1. Mario lavorava in continuazione e non vedeva mai sua moglie. Così lei lo lasciò, perché lui ''era troppo occupato per poterlo sopportare'' = ..perché io lo potessi sopportare. (''lo'' = lui o questo fatto).

2. A Mario, mentre lavorava, chiedevano continuamente di interrompersi per fare altre cose: ma lui ''era troppo occupato per poterlo sopportare'' (aveva troppo da fare perché potesse sopportare questo fatto)...


----------



## Maximus99

Forse sono stato poco chiaro, ma cercherò di esserlo ora, sperando di non essere nuovamente troppo vago:

A-Il problema è troppo difficile da poter risolvere
B- il problema era troppo difficile per poterlo risolvere.

C- Mario era troppo giovane da capirlo
D-Mario era troppo giovane per capirlo

In A e B abbiamo un soggetto (il problema) e un soggetto generico espresso dalla costruzione "da/per+infinito", e nel caso del "da+infinito" non bisogna mettere ASSOLUTAMENTE il complemento oggetto, in quanto non richiesto.

Il senso della frase sarebbe:
"Il problema era troppo difficile perché soggetto X potesse capirlo"

I due costrutti sono simili e introducono una consecutiva di adeguatezza, giusto?

Ora veniamo alla C e alla D :
Nella frase C, a differenza della frase A, considerando che il soggetto (mario) è lo stesso ad essere troppo giovane e lo stesso che per questo motivo non può capire qualcosa, il "da+ infinito" sarà seguito dal complemento oggetto clitico (lo).
La frase D, invece, considerando che con "per" il complemento oggetto va messo sempre, si potrebbe interpretare in due modi, ossia:
Come la frase B, con un soggetto generico, che è colui che tenta di capire questo Mario, oppure con Mario che è il soggetto in entrambi i casi, cioè colui che è troppo giovane e colui che per questo non riesce a capire qualcosa.

Il mio ragionamento era questo, cioè:
Da+infinito=due soggetti diversi.
Da+infinito+ complemento oggetto= stesso soggetto.
Per+infinito+ complemento oggetto= entrambe le interpretazioni, ma col contesto che eventualmente disambigua e chiarisce l'interpretazione

Ora, se ho sbagliato qualcosa, per favore indicatemi in quale punto.

Forse, e dico forse, "da" e "per" non sono sempre intercambiabil, o almeno questo mi è parso di capire dai commenti, ma non ne colgo la sfumatura.


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> A - Il problema è troppo difficile da poter risolvere
> B - il problema era troppo difficile per poterlo risolvere. 🟡
> 
> C - Mario era troppo giovane da capirlo
> D - Mario era troppo giovane per capirlo


🟡   Credo che B non suoni idiomatico senza un complemento, ad esempio: "Il problema era troppo difficile per poterlo risolvere *in poco tempo*".


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> Il mio ragionamento...


I tuoi  esempi A e C sono sbagliati in italiano: solo gli esempi B e D sono giusti secondo me.  Dunque fare riferimento ai quattro esempi che hai fornito non è possibile, e per questa ragione io non riesco a seguire il tuo ragionamento. Forse altri (più bravi di me)  riusciranno a capire quello che intendi.


----------



## danieleferrari

Maximus99 said:


> C- Mario era troppo giovane da capirlo


Questo non torna nemmeno in spagnolo, quindi non giustifica neanche un calco.


----------



## lorenzos

@Maximus99 Scusami ma forse dovresti concentrarti sull'uso delle preposizioni _da _e _per:
- Ho troppe cose *da *fare
- Ho poco tempo *per* fare le cose
- Il pollo era pronto *da *mangiare
- Il pollo era pronto *per* essere mangiato_
altrimenti mi sembra che ci perdiamo a commentare frasi che non sono neanche corrette.


----------



## Maximus99

L'esempio A, senza il verbo "potere", suonerebbe corretto, giusto?
Pensavo che l'unica differenza fosse che "da poter risolvere" significasse "perché X potesse risolverlo" e "da risolvere" invece "perché X lo risolvesse".

Forse non colgo la differenza tra il metterlo e il non metterlo nel suddetto tipo di frase e ciò che lo renderebbe agrammaticale inserendolo 😕. 


Per quanto riguarda l'esempio C:
L'esempio C ("Mario era troppo giovane da capirlo") non suona neanche a me, e io stesso opterei per la "D" come unica formulazione corretta ("Mario era troppo giovane per capirlo").

Il fatto era che mi sembrava che "da" e "per" fossero sempre intercambiabili in frasi di questo tipo, consecutive, facendo riferimento a frasi in cui, in teoria, si "potrebbero" (uso il condizionale) usare indistintamente sia l'una che l'altra preposizione, come:
-Mario era abbastanza grande da capirlo da solo.
- Mario era abbastanza grande per capirlo da solo.
-Mario era abbastanza grande da poterlo capire da solo.
-Mario era abbastanza grande per poterlo capire da solo.
Il significato di queste frasi dovrebbe essere "Mario è abbastanza grande perché (Mario) lo capisca o possa capirlo".

In queste ultime frasi, per l'appunto, l'unico elemento che differisce dal resto della frase è "abbastanza" al posto di "troppo", e se non erro in queste frasi sono intercambiabili le preposizioni "da" e "per", ma quel "troppo" legittimerebbe solo la costruzione con "per"?

Forse è questo a determinare la possibilità/impossibilità di usare a propria scelta entrambe le preposizioni?

Comunque, mi dispiace...
Pensavo di essere stato chiaro, ma a quanto pare no.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Il fatto era che mi sembrava che "da" e "per" fossero sempre intercambiabili in frasi di questo tipo, consecutive,


In realtà gli esempi che hai fatto non sono tutti di frasi consecutive.
Una frase consecutiva sarebbe:
Il problema era difficile e Luca era così stanco da non poterlo risolvere /che non lo poteva risolvere.
Oppure "il problema era così difficile da non poter essere risolto /che non poteva essere risolto".

Invece nella frase "Il problema era troppo difficile da risolvere" non abbiamo un valore propriamente  consecutivo ma di "adeguatezza".(vedi #3, #43).
Modi sostanzialmente equivalenti di volgere la frase sarebbero "Il problema era troppo difficile per essere risolto / per poter essere risolto / per poterlo risolvere / perchè lo si potesse risolvere).


----------



## Armodio

Proposizioni di adeguatezza o consecutive valutative (vedi #3). Sempre col congiuntivo nella forma esplicita, introdotte da _da _e _per+infinito _in quella implicita.
Non sono espresse vere conseguenze, ma nella reggente viene enfatizzata una qualità, su base valutativa appunto (si fa una considerazione), con una conseguenza che non è mai certa, proprio perché non frutto di una causa intensificata fino a una soglia critica da cui scaturisce la necessaria conseguenza (_è talmente veloce che corre i 100 metri in 10 netti _di contro a _è abbastanza/troppo veloce perché possa essere raggiunto/per poter essere raggiunto)._


----------



## Maximus99

Parliamo di proposizioni di adeguatezza, quindi?
In ogni caso io mi interrogavo sulla intercambiabilità tra *per *e *da *in questo tipo di proposizioni:

1. Mario era * troppo* grande per capirlo(interpretazione: Mario era troppo grande affinché lui stesso potesse capire qualcosa/qualcuno o Mario era troppo grande affinché soggetto generico potesse capire Mario).

2. Mario era * troppo* grande da capirlo (interpretazione: Mario era troppo grande affinché lui stesso potesse capire qualcosa/ qualcuno) .

3. Mario era *troppo *grande da capire ( interpretazione: Mario era troppo grande affinché soggetto generico potesse capire Mario).



4. Mario era *abbastanza *grande per capirlo ( interpretazione: Mario era abbastanza grande affinché lui stesso potesse capire qualcosa/qualcuno o Mario era abbastanza grande affinché soggetto generico potesse capire Mario).

5. Mario era *abbastanza *grande da capirlo (interpretazione: Mario era abbastanza grande affinché lui stesso potesse capire qualcuno/qualcosa).

6.Mario era _*abbastanza *_grande da capire ( interpretazione: Mario era abbastanza grande affinché soggetto generico potesse capire Mario).

Le frasi e le interpretazioni date (da me) mi sembrano corrette (se ho sbagliato qualcosa, correggetemi pure) eppure la seconda mi suona scorretta, mentre la quinta mi sembra corretta, nonostante l'unica differenza sia la diversità dell'avverbio: da una parte _*troppo *e dall'altra *abbastanza*_ .
Era questo che mi interessava sapere, cioè se non è solo una questione di come suona a me, ma se c'è una regola grammaticale precisa per cui "da" va bene in un caso e non nell'altro.


----------

